
Petabyte-scale anomaly detection: Data wanted - papyro
Hello! We are working on an anomaly detection tool for transactional big-data. Think about clicks, sign-ups, sales figures, etc of a website. All these actions can be segmented in different ways (country, browser, platform, partner, etc) and an anomaly in one or more of these segments sometimes goes unnoticed. However, these anomalies can have a big impact on a company&#x27;s day-by-day activity. Our tool allows real-time monitoring of all of these segments, reports when something unusual has happened and helps in finding out the root cause by guiding the user through various segments of the data. We are currently looking for companies who might be interested in working with us and sharing their data so we can apply our algorithms on it and test the product. If anybody is interested please message us!
======
nivertech
Can you please put your contact email in your profile?

~~~
papyro
done. You can write me at mypapyrus99 at gmail

